# WHY SHOULDN`T WE BUY PIRATED GAMES?



## mandar5 (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi ! A good friend of mine is addicted to games. He always buys pirated stuff and i donot like that.We end up having a fight about the above issue.But i get no strong reason to divert his mind,so can nebody help me tell him the bad effects of pirated stuff?


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 2, 2005)

well maybe a lot philosophy goes into this one


  since he is addicted to games , just bug him tht the pirated stuff is a lot easier to play then the original one coz many files are burnt out

(though tht is not the case)


and moreover people who play the game best and who can visualize it more are the ones who end up making them ....

so pirated stuff is like screwing all their hardwork .....

its just abt morals and moreover on a serious note 
u can get seriously screwed if caught playin pirated stuff ...
well here Lucky to be Indian ( laws are not tht stringent!!!)


----------



## shaunak (Dec 2, 2005)

every year over 17 [at last count] game companies shut down even though  they produce reletively hit games all thanks to piracy. hundreds of ppl lose their jobs. 
more over you could land in jail even if you are caught buying pirates stuff.  
if a person loves games and lands on a cash crunch he could always buy cheaper but older games or resort to freeware like www.americasarmy.com/downloads.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 3, 2005)

I wonder how well this will work, but you can try and explain the economics of making video games. The budgets run into millions of dollars and if people simply pirate games, then how will game developers get their money back? Besides, if you made a game, would you like to lose money because hundreds of thousands of people just chose to get pirated copies instead of paying you for your efforts?


----------



## DAVIS (Dec 3, 2005)

i don't have any ideas to stop him, but i hate pirates


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 3, 2005)

Also on the other hand, how many of us use original versions of windows (XP or 2000)?


----------



## mako_123 (Dec 3, 2005)

As the price of pirated games are 10 times less then the price of the original games , it is the main reason for buying pirated stuff .  So unless you got lot of money , you  have no other option but to go for pirated games .


----------



## readermaniax (Dec 3, 2005)

the price of pirated windows xp is rs 30


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 3, 2005)

try this wiki on warez... u may find some measures points there 
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warez


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 3, 2005)

*two veiw points*

there r two veiw points to this topic
*Developers Veiw:* What is piracy? Copying illegally and benefitting from it. Just for example think that in an exam for interveiw in a good company, a person copies from u gets more marks and gets selected and ur r left behind how will u feel? Thats how the developers feel. Not getting the due for their efforts and money they put in.
*Buyers Veiw: * Every buyer before buying sees the best available price for the stuff he buys. So if one is getting same stuff for day 50 bucks y will one spend 1000 over it? he will get 20 copies like that in same money. 
 
So its would be gradual process to stop piracy, both developer and buyer should understand this. Developer should rate his product acoording to the economy of country and buyer should be aware and avoid piracy so autoamically pirated stuff will stop coming in market.

*SOLUTION- *All cds/dvds should be made one time install. if further assisstance is required he should contact the company distributers so that he can get another copy after submitting his old copy at nominal rate.


----------



## con_tester (Dec 7, 2005)

No one will buy pirated if originals comes in no more than 300.
That way game developers can earn more money.


----------



## adithya_spec (Dec 7, 2005)

i absolutely agree with  con_teaser 
that is what shud happen 
all the nessseccarry softwares price shud be reduced
if we get windows vista in no more that 400-500rs
who ever gonna pirate it 
if i were billgates i would have done this ages before
ok it may take one r to years to reduce piracy but it is the best way


----------



## mandar5 (Dec 7, 2005)

*yup*

Yup i agree with your opinion.I think thats da best solution


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 8, 2005)

totally agreed on last three posts....unless ppl find it easy to buy original games they wont go with them...d fact is our country fails frm d economy point of view but games r not launched in india...developers are abroad where every person is rich enuf n intelligent to buy original games.

con_tester is absolately rite...make d games priced @ 300 bux(if practical n possible) n piracy is over.

cheers


----------



## casanova (Dec 10, 2005)

ok if we buy pirated games, we get that cheap and hence we buy more and more games.
and a we have more games, we cant concentrate on any single game and the saying "Jack of all trades, master of none" holds good.
Also as we dont play the game to its full potential, we betray the game developers in two ways
1. Not paying them
2. Not utilising their coding i.e; not playing to the potential


----------



## himtuna (Dec 10, 2005)

Entertainment is done on the cost of cheapest human tendency of cheating others and thier hardwork . Piracy is not the act of illegaly using the soft or listen music but an act of infecting the society, disturbing the developers, making a deep pit for ourself.  
If some is indulged in such acitvity he/she has no life morals. He can turn into bin laden, thief, rapist.etc


Tell me how many of us has 
:Original XP
:Buy MP3 cd's 
ownload keygen & serials from torrents.
:Go to palika and buy latest games just for  Rs. 30 or even less.

Nothing is wrong in this world.Everything is Right.
Difference is created by good and bad, likes and dislikes.
People choose what is beneficial to them ..Good or Bad.
It is only the publicing the authenticity and naming the truth that holds the world of words and feeling.


----------



## adityaksharma (Dec 10, 2005)

its all economics. why do people in the US....where a majority of the game developing companies are located...buy original games,they can afford them now what these companies must understand that in a developing country like india people cannot afford to buy games worth 1000's bucks....age 2 retailed for 2500 i bought it for 50.....i saved money.....but when i heard the price.....i realised i'd have to wait for a loooong time........
point is developer companies must realise that we are not capable of paying tht amount and thus must retail games at a lower price to tackle piracy


----------



## imported_dheeraj_kumar (Dec 11, 2005)

readermaniax said:
			
		

> the price of pirated windows xp is rs 30



bring me a blank cd and i'll copy it for free  

actually, this is the latest craze in town... burning stuff for other people. i admit i use pirated stuff, but they work,  and its free, i cant imagine who would pay 499$ for buying micro$oft visual studio for just doing a project..so we just get it off net

besides, coming to games, original games cost an elephant, and besides they ned the dumb cd to play, making read times slow, just think of it... cd read speed is max 52x, while the hard disk spd is waaaay higher .. so everyone prefers ripped versions, 

i dont need to say anything about movies, cuz parents shout if you say you wanna go to a movie...they dont understand its for fun...and they shout more if its an A rated movie....who cares abt ratings today? (im 16 and ive watched a lot     ) thats why  illegal vcds and  dvds survive and people dont understand that its because of THEM that the illegal copying industry survives....its not becuz the sellers wanna make money...

@wizrulz

what you don understand is.. theres no available method for making one time installs etc...remember, EVERY RULE IS MEANT TO BE BROKEN...for example just look at the dvd industry, people said they  could watch it 5 times only and its impossible to copy movies to the comp....look at the genius who reverse-engineered the dvd player hardware and created one of the most brilliant softwares till date-DVD XCOPY..im  saying he is brilliant because  he found a solution when none was available.  most people say they dont like illegal stuff and things like that...just go to their homes and check....their windoze xp will be registered to CRaCkeRZZZZ or something like that... 

what people dont realize that reverse-engineering is an ART...which should be appreciated like programming and painting and music....it takes a programmer several days to write something...but as most people think, it does not take a cracker 5 minutes or so to break the protection....its a long process where the cracker gains knowledge..lots of it.. remember, when this noobie cracker grows up and becomes a programmer himself, he will write better software, careful not to commit the mistakes his previous generation of programmers made...


----------



## hsksattish (Dec 13, 2005)

The developers must understand that what was worth 30$ is not worth Rs1500.


----------



## nimis (Dec 19, 2005)

buy pirated games and lose ur peace of mind.....


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 19, 2005)

*R u kidding?*



			
				nimis said:
			
		

> buy pirated games and lose ur peace of mind.....


    R u kidding? nearly every perosn having computer and who is gamer will have pirated game. So ur saying that those have lost their peace(piece  ) of mind? See most of pirated stuff givs u peace of mind......i say this when i have chatted with most of my frnds over this topic.......see most pirated games does not need to pop in th cd for game play where as Og stuff needs it....Also Og stuff once cd is scratched its gone along with the money we have put in..... so its other way arnd.....mostly everybody will agree this.....  

@ dheeraj kumar
i know that breaking rule is fun to most of us until we r not caugt in it...  . But what i suggested is possible solution along with pricing the stuff reasonably....I guess but until and unless there is some great s/w written to stop burning of cds illagaly, it is impossible to stop piracy as even if the stuff is priced for 150 most will still go for pirated one as one can burn it for 10 cd and free form frnd pc  . Reverse engg should be used to remove defects and errors from existing s/w and not break it to be used illegally......same way as hacking and ethical hacking....two sides of same coin...isnt it


----------



## rajas700 (Dec 19, 2005)

The games in are market sold at high price even though they fetch less worth of it.By having these much pirated copy's the game's company and software comapny have earn more and being the richest person in the world if not those pirated stuff think of their position.???*Moreover i have heared that many company's get their income through pirated stuff selling also.(It mean they get their income in both the way's).For these what are u going to say???????????*


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 19, 2005)

componies should lower the prices of Gmaes, $50 or Rs 3000 is insane

i remembar i once wrote an article about piracy, it can be solved if the prices are fixed on the basis of value not currency

$50 in U.S.A might not be a lot for a game, but Rs 3000 for a game in India is a lot

i wish what bill gates said comes true in 10 years, that all the distribution of softwares will be done via Internet & CD/DVD/BD will be obsalete, it will save a lot of packaging cost for the componies

I buy pirated games & softwars, but one thing, there is no assurence that it will work, Valve did a good job of provding Half life 2 via steam, but it also got it's drawback, specially a high speed internet connection even during installation, so piracy is the best option for india in such case, besides piracy is required for a Software to be popular to some extant


----------



## neerajkumar_4 (Dec 20, 2005)

hey do u guys know even big companies like HCL, HP give pirated versions of XP....... i mean that they install Win. XP in multiple systems using 1 CD..... that piracy!!
ok i heard this from a friend of mine.......
so not kinda sure abt this!!


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 20, 2005)

one thing n all.....softwares n games need to reduce thier prices to avoid piracy...or else ppl will be happy wit piracy.

cheers


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 20, 2005)

neerajkumar_4 said:
			
		

> hey do u guys know even big companies like HCL, HP give pirated versions of XP....... i mean that they install Win. XP in multiple systems using 1 CD..... that piracy!!
> ok i heard this from a friend of mine.......
> so not kinda sure abt this!!



Yes they do but that is a Volume License Key and is thus valid


----------



## neerajkumar_4 (Dec 20, 2005)

ya i the case of games n software the prices r DAM high .......... i wish if they reduce them ........if they do so there will b millions of gamers who buy legal versions not illegal ...........i want to b one of them


----------



## con_tester (Dec 22, 2005)

I allready said that....

today if 10 people buy a original, atleast 50 buys pirated...
If they reduce price I think not all but 30 will also buy original...
We all want official supprt.
Dont we...


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 23, 2005)

agreed on that...
more than us twill be d companies who gain from it by reducing prices....just imagine today ppl (in india atleast), 10 copies og buyers n 100 copies pirated buyers....so its kinda rs. 10000 companes benifit (considering rs. 1000 per game) n rs. 5000 piracy (considering rs. 50 / game)....

now, if the same game is available for even rs. 200 (original)...then if not 100, atleast 50 ppl will go for it (atleast i will rush for it)....so for company its rs. 15000 (more than earlier) n for piracy twill be...hmm! well really cant say its india....but whud be reduced certainly....

cheers


----------



## abhasbajpai (Dec 24, 2005)

the main thing is pricising statregy of us co in india
when Mc donald can sell a burger (and other things) at rs 20 in india which they sell at say$ 2 to 3 in us. 
why cant sw co have same pricing with indian context. 
give the sw priced for india in india and nt for us
this is the same thing which goes making mc donalds, pizza huts and other a instent hit in india


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 24, 2005)

totally agreed wit "abhasbajpai"....
gud one dude.

cheers


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 26, 2005)

*i shall not*



			
				abhasbajpai said:
			
		

> the main thing is pricising statregy of us co in india
> when Mc donald can sell a burger (and other things) at rs 20 in india which they sell at say$ 2 to 3 in us.
> why cant sw co have same pricing with indian context.
> give the sw priced for india in india and nt for us
> this is the same thing which goes making mc donalds, pizza huts and other a instent hit in india


 i shall not agree iwthu over this. Pizza and burger r counsumable items and can be made in india, so the rate can be decieded by the rates of the stuff used to make it, also it cannot be carried from one country to another(y willone carry eatables?). 
whereas cd and hardware r to be made in company only and then distributed by companies. the cost to set up a compnay in each and every country is gonna increase the rates further. But cds and h/w can be carried by buying them from one country to other so usually company try to have nearly same prices. 
But still i support that that the prices should be reduced in countries where economy is weak....to reduce piracy...


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 26, 2005)

i undstand wizrulz need not post it twice....ok ur rite here....but still d fact remains abt cds....prices r not suitable for india, atleast. 
cheers


----------



## puja399 (Dec 26, 2005)

Very informative discussion....but I am afraid all that I could have said have already been said. So I have nothing else to say except that there is a game called 'PIRATES!', and * I like it*. 

P.S. : Am I being childish ??!!!!


----------



## bharat_r (Dec 27, 2005)

I'll buy original games if the cost less tha Rs.300


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 27, 2005)

*noticed this?*

I know everyone wants games at low prices, atleast in india. I guess every gamer must have noted that the games prices fall drastically to 199,299,399 etc once a year or two have passed......
So i suggest game distributers to keep the prices so low from 1st only and reduce there profit margin so that they can sell more nos of OG's and thus reduce piracy......  
WHAT U ALL SAY?


----------



## mandar5 (Dec 27, 2005)

*yes*

Last year hl2 was launched for 1499 bucks and now 1 week back my friend grabed for 1299 at planet m.Even rates of doom3 has fallen to 999.I think games like ut 2004,hl2,doom3 should cost 500 and rest like spiderman1-2,xmen etc for 300.What u all think?Morever our government levies new taxes like vat ,sales tax,etc hence it helps to increase the prices further. :roll:


----------



## knight17 (Dec 27, 2005)

nimis said:
			
		

> buy pirated games and lose ur peace of mind.....



How your peace of mind will loose.Will police came to our home searching for pirated gmaes and arrest this will not happen in INDIA for atleast the next 5 years sure


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 27, 2005)

> Very informative discussion....but I am afraid all that I could have said have already been said. So I have nothing else to say except that there is a game called 'PIRATES!', and I like it.
> 
> P.S. : Am I being childish ??!!!!



dun bother puja......game must not be abt piracy  



> So i suggest game distributers to keep the prices so low from 1st only and reduce there profit margin so that they can sell more nos of OG's and thus reduce piracy......
> WHAT U ALL SAY?



agreed wit u wizrulz



> How your peace of mind will loose.Will police came to our home searching for pirated gmaes and arrest this will not happen in INDIA for atleast the next 5 years sure



ru sure abt that.....i doubt twud happen even 10 yrs from now....cmon man....this is INDIA...a place to live in and play pirated games...  

well my parents r totally against piracy n never allow me to buy so....still i manage to get some copies frm frnds....coz i cant make my parents spend 4-5k for just matter of 3-4 games (og)...this is how it goes...even i'll never look @ copies if games come as cheap as within 400-500 rs.

cheers


----------



## ishaan (Jan 1, 2006)

u can show ur frend dese anti piracy ads

ive seen 2 of em 

one goes like the show diff scenes n it sez 

YOU WOULDNT STEAL CLOTHES
YOU WOULDNT STEAL BOOKS
YOU WOULNDT STEAL MOVIES

and they show guys in shops actually stealin stuff...THEN Y STEAL CDS? and it sez say no to piracy

then the other one, the much more cooler ad:

this smalltime mumbai gangster kinda dude gets into sum basement, ware dey sho these 3-4 guys with computers n all makin pirated stuff

so that boss guy goes like 

tumko pata hum desh mein kitni problem karte hain? kitne log ka job gaya maaloom? kitna corporation ko loss hota maaloom? 

stuff like dat

so the workers r surprised n dey stop workin, rite then da boss starts laffin n hes like chalo chalo jaldi karo

n it sez their conscience wont stop piracy. but yours can.

damn cool ad

---

also, tell ur frend if he likes a game, wont he like to show the developers sum respect? like i luv gta and so i luv rockstar and the only way v can thank them for the game is to atleast buy original


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 1, 2006)

well said ishaan...we do need to show respect to d developers but dun u think that developers shud also show repect to our hard earned money.

cheers


----------



## ishaan (Jan 2, 2006)

thanks...well u no they gotta cover thier costs so thats one thing...and theyr not doin this jus for the heck of it, they gotta make profits also

ppl do business to do profits...which could be thought of as a payment for taking the risk and effort of carrying on a business whether its a game developing company or a clothes shop

so the pricing is fine i think

its the consumers choice if they think the product is not correctly priced, its their choice 2 not buy it, nobody is forcin ne1 2 buy a game

if sum1 dont feel like paying dis much dey can go 4 cheaper games

its like ever1 cant afford a mercedes nobody goes n copies a merc engine n sticks it on his car..


----------



## kaboodle (Jan 2, 2006)

well instead of buying pirated cds u can download 'em from net  

and mostly cds r burnt to keep 'em for playing laterone when I can get my hands on some good GPU


----------



## ishaan (Jan 2, 2006)

dude whether u buy pirated cds or download them off the net its the same thing....unless u legally pay for them and then download like half life 2 thru steam

dis is also piracy its as bad buying a pirated cd


----------



## Vyasram (Jan 2, 2006)

what the hell is ebay doing , they s'd ban selling of pirated games in their website


----------



## ishaan (Jan 2, 2006)

yeah they should but ppl dont mention its pirated so it tuff for them 2 check


----------



## Vyasram (Jan 4, 2006)

ishaan said:
			
		

> yeah they should but ppl dont mention its pirated so it tuff for them 2 check



Cant they say its pirated by just looking at the price


----------



## ishaan (Jan 4, 2006)

thats no way 2 judge man...ne1 can sell an orig cheap for ne reason...i got gta3 ORIGINAL wen it juss got released for rs.75...turns out da guy had boards and his mom made him sell all his games haha


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 4, 2006)

well dude, who says develpors wont profit if they wont cut down their prices...itz just a matter of place....infact as already discussed they mite gain if they reduce price in india....ppl wud get off piracy...n same time reduce piracy....they r not bound to make dat price....wen game's resale goes down they cut down d prices n so on.... so its not like they wont cover their making cost...they r intellctuals...they ofcourse have a profit margin....its business

games cannot be compared wit cars....its a total diff. scenario....u said it, no1 can acutally pirate a car...so leave d cars, they r selective....but games r common...we have piracy problem coz its priced n they say we ppl r screwing them....then they must take a break wit pricing...keeping in mind their profit margin...

cheers


----------



## ishaan (Jan 5, 2006)

dude they DESERVE a profit margin...theyr not doin this cuz dey got sum time 2 kill

and profits are a form of reward for RISK BEARING...

we have no rite 2 demand lower prices bu cutting down dere profits..

and furthermore, even if they reduce the prices from say, 1000 to 300 suppose

u can get pirated games for 25 bux if u bargain rite, in the rite places ESPECIALLY we u buy many together

then, wats the point they'll still lose out..

all these companies would have financial n marketing experts studying the markets so dont think we are smarter that those guys in this field...they must hav put sum heavy thought in their pricing strategies and wat they r doing is fine

sure theyr losing out on piracy, but then the high prices of games covers it up for them

if sumhow ppl wer to stop piracy, they wud also lower prices gradually till a kinf of equilibrium is attained..


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 5, 2006)

well im not saying all stop buying pirateds if lowered but certainly 300 bux wud make lotsa ppl come down to originals....every one wants to have originals but just cant afford is d point...or dosnt wanna spend that amt...

again i say this....they got enuf marketing strategies n enuf profit margins...twudnt be loss for them if they cut but ppl wud gain this side...

...shud d games be ment in india wud hv costed according to here....but they r made in dollars which converts into rs (*48 or sumthing) so its just runnin out of india into piracy....its just abt thought to reduce prices but we know they cant practically coz rs. 300 wud mean $6 for them which just means nuttin but quivalent to pirated games in US..

they dun consider here....my couson in US buys org games just like ppl here buy pirated....coz itz $20 for him but it goes rs.1000 for me here so i cant go on buying.....so they cant think for india as its not dat rich country....this discussion say they shud...not they will....

neither they can do dat price only for india as twud result consequences n wont be fair wit others aswell...so all we can do is discuss in digit forum

cheers


----------



## baluthebear (Jan 6, 2006)

In the US the latest games are available for $15-20 ie, Rs.700-950 on DVD's. The same games are sold in India on CD's at Rs1299, 1399, 1499 etc and the DVD version fo these games are rarely available and command a premium of Rs.200-300 over the CD version.If the price of games are brought down more people will buy original games otherwise piracy will flourish. One can get a pirated version NFS Most Wanted on DVD for Rs.150-175 in Mumbai VT/Fort. The original is not even available on DVD.


----------



## ishaan (Jan 6, 2006)

well thats a good point....piracy is not only caused by price

also due to unavailability....if a game is released in the US on jan 1st and it comes here after 3 months, there will alredy be pirated copies on jan 3rd

major pirates also keep a guy for regularly going abroad to get the latest stuff...like once a week or something...the costs are easily covered for them...


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 6, 2006)

dvds r making buyers a little ease...infact much ease....4-6 cd games like nfsmw, hl2, doom3 etc. r now comfortable wit 1 dvd....n twud cost less than their cd couterparts....so its gud thinking by tech to involve dvd games....indirectly helps piracy....(i mean 2 reduce it)....though india again plays vital role for encouraging piracy....

wat im thinking that we earlier 1cd used to be more than enuf for a game....nowadays...it takes 4-6 cds for 1 game....so now its dvds turn....1 dvd is enuf for a big game....so wat can be next....wen 1 dvd wont be enuf for a game?

cheers


----------



## ishaan (Jan 6, 2006)

blu-ray


----------



## BlackJack (Jan 10, 2006)

Hmmm, this talk is always there Pirated ot NOt ??

    But this does not apply to gaming only..  For the year 2004, the estimate of Pirated S/W used in India accounted more than the Retail versions bought in Malayasia..
   Good india leads somewhere, but is this a good note..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 10, 2006)

Infact piracy in one way or other is helping the economy develop. People are able to get softwares at no costs. Think of a person looking for system for as low as 14k. He cannot imagine spending bout 7k for the OS(XP). So the shopkeepers install it with XP at no cost. So the poorest people can also work with expensive softwares. 
What we gonna get by making those game companies rich. They will make their profits from US,UK nd so on and people here in India(lil poor compared to US) uses the same softwares for FREE.


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 10, 2006)

not d case wit every shop....only wit vendors of assemblers....some use authorised stuff registered to their own name.....n install it for their customers or some provide originals wit pc...ya cant b d same for a 14k pc...but thats a good point aravind

cheers


----------



## puja399 (Jan 10, 2006)

Let me tell u my experience with the 'so called' legal games and the attitue of the game developers towards the customers. Recently I bought a game called 'Prince of Persia: Sands of Time' for my brother, for which I had to pay 1299/-. But when it was installed on my computer having XFX 6600GT card, it refused to run, and ended with an error message 'nVidia 6600GT card not supported'. I tried to hunt the web for a patch of something but failed. I went to the shop from which I purchased the game, but they said that they can't do anything, but I can get support form the developer's site, ie, Ubisoft. I made several email comunications with them, and all they did is sending me 4 mails asking me to wait as my complaint is being processed, and finally opined that my trouble will go if I install the latest drivers. But all my drivers were already updated. I still have the 'original legal copy' of the game that I purchased for 1299/-, which is wasted. 

The bottomline is everybody is crazy about copyrights and anit-piracy but at the end we, the consumers are being kicked in our butts for protecting the right of the companies.


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 11, 2006)

it does sux up lotsa cash frm u n may end up screwing u....i had similar experience....bought raw wit my older pc pIII...minimum system requirements did match up mine but still it wont simply run...d game crashes on d startup....so i contacted thq...they asked me 2 send them my dxdiag report...so i did....they said i have an intel graphics which is not supported by d game so i must get an agp card to run wwe raw...this was nowhere mentioned to have any problems wit intel...i cudnt even go back to shop as u know there reply....999 bux was all wasted till one yr later i ultimately upgraded my whole system (p4) wit ati radeon...now ofcourse it runs but i dun wanna play this anymore...its got old...we got tons of new games....

so u see how easily they say upgrade ur video card, ram, cpu etc. bla bla...we cant just go on upgrading our system for one games sake...so have to gamble those 1000-3000bux

cheers


----------



## bala4digit (Jan 12, 2006)

@puja399: SORRY gal...but...hehe.....if u bought that stuff from a piracy stuff vendor....he would have given it to you for 1/10 the price...and you know what....if it didn't work on your PC...he would have immediately xchanged it for another game..without any xtra cost..and any arguements!!!....so are you all still thinking about original stuff ....GUYS !!!!


----------



## puja399 (Jan 12, 2006)

Exactly my point!!!


----------



## Siriusblack (Jan 12, 2006)

no use buying them just plug n play guys


----------



## puja399 (Jan 12, 2006)

No, the point is unless and until the game developers, and vendors give proper respect to the  rights of the gamers and also give appropriate pricing, all this hue and cry about anti-piracy will just go down the drain.


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 13, 2006)

puja:


> No, the point is unless and until the game developers, and vendors give proper respect to the rights of the gamers and also give appropriate pricing, all this hue and cry about anti-piracy will just go down the drain.



well thats wat i said all through this topic.....we wud n we shud show respect to d developers work but inturn they also need 2 show some respect 2 us and our hard earned money...this country is not exactly a place for a 25-30$ game...

cheers


----------



## maxguddu (Jan 13, 2006)

come on guys, when you buy pirated stuff, you save a lot of foreign exchange for your country !! 
jokes apart, i'd rather throw my pc away than buy all the software loaded up on it.......... it's too damn costly for ppl like me @ least.


----------



## Dumbledore (Jan 13, 2006)

well, pirated games are always cheap, easy to buy, but that doesn't mean i condone them. I really like games but i try to get original cd's whenever i can help it.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 13, 2006)

Some says most of the pirated stuffs has any defects or will not run sometimes. Hey man if it doesnt run we gonna lost only those few bugs(less than 100 bucks). We gonna make it by some other running games(we save a lot of bucks by a successful running pirated game).


----------



## netarget (Jan 13, 2006)

Heh heh!!
after reading the above few posts, i think the subject should be "Why shouldnt we buy orignial stuffs OR why should we buy pirates stuff?"


----------



## sreevirus (Jan 14, 2006)

you know guys, the main problem here in india is that people just don't think that software is a commodity worth buying; ignorance about software is one of the main reasons for that too. 

lets just take an example of a classic case: one of my relatives. he is somewhat a real jerk when it comes to this issue. his justification: why to pay Rs.500+ for a Rs.10 cd? for him, the price of a software = a-little-bit-more-than the price of cd. what he completely ignores is the entire work that goes into the making of a software (it could be an OS, an application or a game). he says its deceitful plunder to charge so much money for something that comes on a cheap medium. he justified his statement saying that once a software is made, all that a company has to do was charge a little bit more than the cost of the CD, and this would make fo the co's profits. but even when i told him about the cost involved in the development, testing, etc. of a software (not to mention the payments for the developers), he just wouldnt listen. (but then again, he is a big egoist; it would take humongous courage for a man in his 50's to agree with the viewpoints of a 19 yr old...but never mind that...)

the point is, the situation is almost similar everywhere, almost everyone i know with a computer either have somewhat the same justifications (plus they dont want to spend money). the need here is to make people aware of what goes on behind the making of a software, it may change their ideas to somewhat an extent...just my opinion thats all.

btw...they all think i've lost my mind because i'm saving money for buying an original copy of windows vista (well i can pretty much tell most of the forum members here will think so too, but thats just my case).


----------



## Siriusblack (Jan 14, 2006)

hey sreevirus!!!!!!!!!!!
when u buy ur copy of vista can u just make copies of it and distribute to us mere mortals who couldnt even dream to buy it. Come on man i'm a college student if i get 45000 bucks to buy a pc my parents will never give Rs. 1.5 lac extra that will be the actual worth of all the software thats loaded on it 3dsmax office maya etc.


----------



## ratzee199 (Jan 14, 2006)

*pirated??? huh....*

well i guess every1 here is playing all the original versiona???  
anyway i am a game addicted to and i want to tell u something.that if i wnt to play all the latest games then hw can i afford to pay everytime 1200 bucks???
any thoughts??
'cause usually i buy 9-10 games each month and playing all of them in my free time. remember i am a student of MBA.


----------



## sreevirus (Jan 15, 2006)

Siriusblack said:
			
		

> hey sreevirus!!!!!!!!!!!
> when u buy ur copy of vista can u just make copies of it and distribute to us mere mortals who couldnt even dream to buy it. Come on man i'm a college student if i get 45000 bucks to buy a pc my parents will never give Rs. 1.5 lac extra that will be the actual worth of all the software thats loaded on it 3dsmax office maya etc.


well, FYI, even i'm a college student (not to mention a weak mortal too). and i'm putting Rs.10 in my collection everyday from my lunch money, so it cant be that bad can it? plus i dont have a steady source of income coz i'm not employed. i'm buying a copy of the OS, i am not into games and 3d modelling or graphic design. i just use my PC for mundane tasks, like coming to this forum, for word processing, chatting, etc (oh yeah, i do like to read stuff and i'd be devastated without wikipedia, google and the like, or even this forum for that matter). so i dont need to spend Rs.5 lacs on 3ds max or 2 lacs on maya or 60k on photoshop. whats the point of installing software that u wont even use?
got my point?


----------



## usmayur (Jan 15, 2006)

ishaan said:
			
		

> dude they DESERVE a profit margin...theyr not doin this cuz dey got sum time 2 kill
> 
> and profits are a form of reward for RISK BEARING...
> 
> ...



I dont agree with u. I bought FIFA 2004 for Rs.1299/- and it said it included costs of 1 yr free online gameplay. Now EA should understand that online play is a distant dream for Indians. They could have reduced some price here ( 1 yr of online play costs over Rs. 500/-)


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 15, 2006)

CHANGE THE TOPIC NAME  (mods please)
the thread telling y not to buy pirated stuff and how to avoid it is dealing with y to buy pirated stuff.  



> sreevirus wrote:lets just take an example of a classic case: one of my relatives. he is somewhat a real jerk when it comes to this issue. his justification: why to pay Rs.500+ for a Rs.10 cd? for him, the price of a software = a-little-bit-more-than the price of cd. what he completely ignores is the entire work that goes into the making of a software (it could be an OS, an application or a game). he says its deceitful plunder to charge so much money for something that comes on a cheap medium. he justified his statement saying that once a software is made, all that a company has to do was charge a little bit more than the cost of the CD, and this would make fo the co's profits. but even when i told him about the cost involved in the development, testing, etc. of a software (not to mention the payments for the developers), he just wouldnt listen. (but then again, he is a big egoist; it would take humongous courage for a man in his 50's to agree with the viewpoints of a 19 yr old...but never mind that...)



The point here in is no matter how low the s/w, game company charge its gonna be difiicult to stop or lets say avoid piracy.......suppose a guy buys game for 50RS form road side , when he comes home he calls his friends to tell abt th egame he got, if he has writer so it will be duistributed among his 10 frnds and this is gona multiply......so one copy among hundreds for mere 50RS and others cos RS 10 for cd and burning is free  ........
Even is suppose if the cost were as low as 300 and  same thing happens then also most will think to burn it rather than buy original one.......and also patches,codes etc r easily available on net to help run the original burnt stuff....so its gona be damn hard unless and until so technology avoids burning the OG stuff from cd.......


----------



## KoRn (Jan 15, 2006)

Piracy is for hardcore=desperate=addicted=dont give a damn gamers like "Me"!.I luv it cuz 1.cheap 2.games release faster.3.its jus 2 gud i cant help it.


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 16, 2006)

sreevirus:


> but even when i told him about the cost involved in the development, testing, etc. of a software




most ppl say they deserve the hard work they did for developing....so does it mean they wud earn it wit just one copy....even a pocket transistor is lotsa worth making but it dosnt mean they extract all d earning from one piece.... tis sold at just round rs. 100-150 n still they get thier profits....so its not like they not getting wat they deserve....ok wat r they getting now due to thier high cost 80% ppl in india buy pirated stuff still they arnt lacking profits...
cheers


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 16, 2006)

@speedyguy


> most ppl say they deserve the hard work they did for developing....so does it mean they wud earn it wit just one copy....even a pocket transistor is lotsa worth making but it dosnt mean they extract all d earning from one piece.... tis sold at just round rs. 100-150 n still they get thier profits....so its not like they not getting wat they deserve....ok wat r they getting now due to thier high cost 80% ppl in india buy pirated stuff still they arnt lacking profits...


Hey speedy guy ur comparing wrong things......there many stages in a s/w or game making....lot of efforts go in making a game, s/w......not only that to keep it error free and work according to requirement is main task......there r mainly foru stages....
ANALYSIS, DESIGN, CODE, TEST......these all stages handled by diff or same grp of people and usually  abig s/w , gam eis broken inmodules and distributed among smaller grp of people....TESTING done by all together other grp...SO just think salary of these people over months....its not that s/w, game is done in 15 or a months time.....it takes min 6months....so what u see on ur comp(pirated one  ) is actually which the company planned a year ago and yet seems equal with technology.....this is what the company puts in......hard work , future vision......HAVE U THOU8 if any case the stuff they r working becomes out dated... who is gona pay them......this is what they charge in.....no company will like to go in loss.....do not just think abt micrsoft but smaller companies.......THINK


----------



## imported_tarang (Jan 16, 2006)

All of the guys r right abt reducing the peice of the softwares, games and stuffs like that.
The main thing here is our countries economy. its mainly coz. of population of our country.
students in our country dont work part-time ( there r few of them) so they completely rely on their parents. if they try to work and earn a little bit of bucks it will make a lot of difference.
i know piracy is art and u feel great when u beat those developers by breaking their protection. but its a bad thing to do.
i m also not a complete original buyer.  
so companies should make a "low price edition" softwares and games for developing countries, like its there for books. Dont make packaging very attractive. use recyclable materials.


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 17, 2006)

@wizrulez:


> Hey speedy guy ur comparing wrong things......there many stages in a s/w or game making....lot of efforts go in making a game, s/w......not only that to keep it error free and work according to requirement is main task......there r mainly foru stages....
> ANALYSIS, DESIGN, CODE, TEST......these all stages handled by diff or same grp of people and usually abig s/w , gam eis broken inmodules and distributed among smaller grp of people....TESTING done by all together other grp...SO just think salary of these people over months....its not that s/w, game is done in 15 or a months time.....it takes min 6months....so what u see on ur comp(pirated one  ) is actually which the company planned a year ago and yet seems equal with technology.....this is what the company puts in......hard work , future vision......HAVE U THOU8 if any case the stuff they r working becomes out dated... who is gona pay them......this is what they charge in.....no company will like to go in loss.....do not just think abt micrsoft but smaller companies.......THINK



well friend wat r they getting from us wit that high price tag...i said that.....70-80% buy pirated...they aint getting any attention to thier hard work from this country....they do deserve their hardwork worth from this country but they must country the economy postition of our country....we r not yet into the 30$ game arena....they r bussiness ppl, must do somthing to reduce atleast for this country....and dear if u go for even a cheap device (like i mentioned)....of abt 200-300 cost....n take detailed description of its making even that u'll find really confusing n hardworking its just they need to figure out d its worth rate of that for one set....so if ur buying a game for say 1500 bux do u think u r alone pay out their hardwork....infact reducing will get them more original buyers n more profits coz no. of s/w cds or dvds dosnt matter its just one in d making...

but its quite unfortunate that we r discussing this ourselves...cant get this message to them....

cheers


----------



## abhishek66 (Jan 18, 2006)

i admit piracy is bad but only from the developers point of view. For a person like me piracy is a boon other wise i couldn't have played games like nfs mw, hl2, gta sa, simply bcoz i couldn't have afforded them..... by the way nowdays you don't even need to got markets like palika bazaar to get pirated stuff.... iso images of dvd games are readily available on p2p....  i recently downloaded fifa 2006


----------



## loo_31 (Jan 21, 2006)

Actually its not bad to buy pirated stuff  8) coz pirated cds comes cheaper than original. So from my point of view noting's wrong. I even buy pirated stuff.


----------



## Captain Crime (Jan 23, 2006)

loo_31 said:
			
		

> Actually its not bad to buy pirated stuff  8) coz pirated cds comes cheaper than original. So from my point of view noting's wrong. I even buy pirated stuff.



really....
never knew that


----------



## anandk (Jan 23, 2006)

hey, u cant "BUY" pirated stuff really...
u just end up not having legal ownership on it...hence u cant "buy" it !!!

u either buy stuff legally, or u dont !

anyway, i think, sab chaltay in life !


----------



## sauravforever (Jan 24, 2006)

*y not buy pirated stuff?*

its individual choice whether or not to buy pirated stuff. 
only reason not to buy pirated stuff is tht it in d end pricks ur conscience.
if u care, act otherwise...


----------



## gags987 (Jan 25, 2006)

Well games are ment to be played. When we can spend thousands of Rs for buying our monster cards, some credit should be given to the game developers too. After all whats bad in spending an odd 1500 for example DOOM3


----------



## mohit sharma (Jan 25, 2006)

i am against bying of pirated games !!!!!

      what the hell is need of bying pirated games , where the hell is internet , broadband and friends !!! lol !!!hahahahaahah !!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 26, 2006)

gags987 said:
			
		

> Well games are ment to be played. When we can spend thousands of Rs for buying our monster cards, some credit should be given to the game developers too. After all whats bad in spending an odd 1500 for example DOOM3




In India most of the people are using below average cards nd hardwares. They save money to buy the least card which could play those games like 5200 or 5700. For such people it would seem ridiculous to spend another 1500 bucks for each game. 
As in my case with my good old GFMX440 Ive finished most games like popt2t, NFSMW,COD2, Q4, GTASA etc. If I had the money to buy those games, certainly I would have invested those money on an overall hardware upgrade. 
Perhaps what u are telling is right for the guys in US or the like but not for Indians for sure.


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 26, 2006)

*wondering WHY???*

Why should we not buy Pirated games????????
 EVeryone knows its illegal, not ri8 to buy pirated stuff but everyone does it because at end of the day each and every person sees is self profit and not abt the one who made it,isnt it?  
 Its like in exam everyone knows its not correct to copy, but everyone does to get few more marks........IN END IT BOILS DOWN TO SELF PROGRESS AND PROFIT, WHO CARES WHERE IS THE REST OF WORLD HEADED  
In india it mi8 be unique case if the rule regulator of anti piracy is himself raided he mi8 have several pirated copies loaded on office/home computer   So who in india is going to apply the anti piracy rules...


----------



## mohit sharma (Jan 26, 2006)

well i had an intersting or othewise ( whatever u feel ) story to tell ::

whenevr i ask my cdwallah ( vcd ) to reduce cd rentals , he tell that police is not going to reduce his commission on every cd that go on rental from his shop !!!!

and wanna look into real conditions just visit palika bazaar in delhi at any time !!!!! hahahahaha !!!


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jan 29, 2006)

abhishek66 said:
			
		

> i admit piracy is bad but only from the developers point of view. For a person like me piracy is a boon other wise i couldn't have played games like nfs mw, hl2, gta sa, simply bcoz i couldn't have afforded them..... by the way nowdays you don't even need to got markets like palika bazaar to get pirated stuff.... iso images of dvd games are readily available on p2p....  i recently downloaded fifa 2006



Same here...


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: wondering WHY???*



			
				wizrulz said:
			
		

> Why should we not buy Pirated games????????
> EVeryone knows its illegal, not ri8 to buy pirated stuff but everyone does it because at end of the day each and every person sees is self profit and not abt the one who made it,isnt it?
> Its like in exam everyone knows its not correct to copy, but everyone does to get few more marks........IN END IT BOILS DOWN TO SELF PROGRESS AND PROFIT, WHO CARES WHERE IS THE REST OF WORLD HEADED
> In india it mi8 be unique case if the rule regulator of anti piracy is himself raided he mi8 have several pirated copies loaded on office/home computer   So who in india is going to apply the anti piracy rules...



If everyone thought like you, the world would certainly be such a better place! Don't you think so?

Who cares what happens to this world as long as we are happy and content, right? Let the developers who spent hundreds of hours and millions of dollars go to hell.


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: wondering WHY???*

[quote="Nemesis
If everyone thought like you, the world would certainly be such a better place! Don't you think so?

Who cares what happens to this world as long as we are happy and content, right? Let the developers who spent hundreds of hours and millions of dollars go to hell.[/quote]

           Hey nemesis, no matter how much we try to tell everybody abt the point of veiw of developers and company, the situation is not gona improve unless and untill the economy is not good or the laws not strict...........U can read my other posts they support anti piracy.............but in this thread who ever post doesnt seems to support anti piracy, every one is supporting it.........so i also wrote in other side of the coin


----------



## Vyasram (Jan 31, 2006)

Dudes or the so called ones who say games are too costly must either buy them or play demos.

All by purchasing the games instead of pirating you can help the company to develop better games for the future .

I also advise the game devs to price their games (especially console games) reasonably atleast in india so that a common pc user c'd buy them.

In india, those console games of xbox360 are hilariously priced which will only lead to piracy. I feel that the devs c'd earn more money if they price their products reasonably


----------



## mandar5 (Feb 4, 2006)

*gr8 news*

Ok guys and gals, had enough of discussion lets not blame the company or game developer for the high price of the games.I had heard a lot of UT 2004 from net,friends etc.I vowed to buy the game as soon as possible.but as luck would have it  it was unavailable in most of stores like planetm,crossroads,heera panna,etc i had almost abandoned the thought of buying it then a digit member like you all suggested me to try at milestone interactive ,andheri.When i contacted them they told me that they just import n dont sell.they give to distributor in area who takes care of sale and distribution to small shops like planetm,etc.They gave me his address and contact no.Then few days later i went to shop in ghatkopar (bharat stores) which milestone was the supplier.The owner told me UT2004 is not present now but can be brought within 3-4 hr.When i asked the price he told it was 699.I thought he was trying to fool me and sell me pirated copy as milestone said it was available for 999.He said they just import market price is set by distributors.So i got idea if i directly aproach distributor then it vud b even cheaper.When i contaced i was on 7th sky as he told me the price 550 only.I immediately went to thane.When i reached his shop i could not believe my eyes i had never seen in my life cd collection like this.In the 500 sq ft area there was such a vast collection that it would give all planet m branches in mumbai run for their money.When i asked for receipt he wrote rs 520 for game and 29.65 for 4% vat.That means ut 2004 was for just 520 at distributor and 699 -1299 whatever be the price when it reaches retailer.Oh boy thats a gr8 difference.When i reached home even my friends could not believe it nor my parents rom whom i borrowed 1000 bucks.i had seen max payne 2 at the shop and he was willing to sell at 425 which is 75 rs less than planet m price.I started calculating in my mind if he sells for 530 or 550 whatever then at what price he may b buying it from milestone say 400-450 (estimating).Then at what price the milestone wud be importing .This i leave it to u guys to decide.
    I think if milestone sells directly to poor honest gamers   like us then i think we wud be saving atleast 75% money .What u all think?
    Btw i wud be happy to let u know the address and fone no of dealer if u please,
    Till then Cheers and have good time,
     MANDAR 8)


----------



## defconfor (Feb 4, 2006)

i bought max payne 2 for rs 20 and uto4 for rs40.


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: gr8 news*



			
				mandar5 said:
			
		

> Ok guys and gals, had enough of discussion lets not blame the company or game developer for the high price of the games.I had heard a lot of UT 2004 from net,friends etc.I vowed to buy the game as soon as possible.but as luck would have it  it was unavailable in most of stores like planetm,crossroads,heera panna,etc i had almost abandoned the thought of buying it then a digit member like you all suggested me to try at milestone interactive ,andheri.When i contacted them they told me that they just import n dont sell.they give to distributor in area who takes care of sale and distribution to small shops like planetm,etc.They gave me his address and contact no.Then few days later i went to shop in ghatkopar (bharat stores) which milestone was the supplier.The owner told me UT2004 is not present now but can be brought within 3-4 hr.When i asked the price he told it was 699.I thought he was trying to fool me and sell me pirated copy as milestone said it was available for 999.He said they just import market price is set by distributors.So i got idea if i directly aproach distributor then it vud b even cheaper.When i contaced i was on 7th sky as he told me the price 550 only.I immediately went to thane.When i reached his shop i could not believe my eyes i had never seen in my life cd collection like this.In the 500 sq ft area there was such a vast collection that it would give all planet m branches in mumbai run for their money.When i asked for receipt he wrote rs 520 for game and 29.65 for 4% vat.That means ut 2004 was for just 520 at distributor and 699 -1299 whatever be the price when it reaches retailer.Oh boy thats a gr8 difference.When i reached home even my friends could not believe it nor my parents rom whom i borrowed 1000 bucks.i had seen max payne 2 at the shop and he was willing to sell at 425 which is 75 rs less than planet m price.I started calculating in my mind if he sells for 530 or 550 whatever then at what price he may b buying it from milestone say 400-450 (estimating).Then at what price the milestone wud be importing .This i leave it to u guys to decide.
> I think if milestone sells directly to poor honest gamers   like us then i think we wud be saving atleast 75% money .What u all think?
> Btw i wud be happy to let u know the address and fone no of dealer if u please,
> Till then Cheers and have good time,
> MANDAR 8)



Hey thats great news , can u post the address and phone nos.............  

BTW i would like to ask when did u got this nos and address


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 4, 2006)

defconfor said:
			
		

> i bought max payne 2 for rs 20 and uto4 for rs40.



Exactly why piracy can never be eradicated. As long as people can get things either for free or for ridiculously low prices, they won't buy original games - no matter how low the manufacturer's price them. You can beat the "free" tag.

In countries like the US, students work part-time to earn their own spending money which they are then free to use however they want to. Which is why they can afford to buy games that cost $60.


----------



## mandar5 (Feb 5, 2006)

Hey wizrulz the dealer i am talking is in thane west called as PRIME TRADERS.His ph no is 55922353.Its just less than 2 min walk from platform no 1.
    I hope thats enough,for further querries if u have any just bring it here.
    Cheers,
     MANDAR


----------



## ninad_mhatre85 (Feb 5, 2006)

hey mandar
its nice ur thinking abt piracy.
its not only abt games but also ther 4 all other softwares.

by the way how many " ORIGINAL" softwares u use?
star with "windows"


----------



## Leonardemarco (Feb 5, 2006)

*I think you are missing the point*

Microsoft is not crazy to price their software as high as the angels' shoulders and worry about the asian subcontinent because of a few million people who crack the original versions to pirated ones and sell them for less than a couple of dimes. But in the business point of view, if you sell an item legally for a $1000 and a fraudster sells a 100 copies of $3 each, the market might get a good grab of the things they need but never have the satisfaction of posessing a legal copy. Additionally, they would never get any support (for example a fix for a new bug with windows can never be installed if the actual copy is pirated). This just elates to the so called Asian Subcontinent.
As for the rest of the economically serious and conscious world, the law will ensure than no such activity takes place. Even if they do, they are dealt with appropriately. Not just in words or for the book, but in DEED.


----------



## andi1984 (Feb 9, 2006)

speedyguy said:
			
		

> > Very informative discussion....but I am afraid all that I could have said have already been said. So I have nothing else to say except that there is a game called 'PIRATES!', and I like it.
> >
> > P.S. : Am I being childish ??!!!!
> 
> ...




well bhai log! this is INDIA and that is not going to happen here for ATLEAST another 30 years! police have got tooooo many other more important things to do rather than reducing  piracy of games made in US!leave alone US, even if they r made in india,police cannot reduce piracy!police cant catch  an old fashioned thief who breaks into ppls house even now, leave alone this hi-fi piracy thing!
as for reducing piracy, there is only one way.........reduce the price of games and software to rs.30 and see how the devil of piracy dissapears!i dont think if games or sw r priced at rs. 200 or 500 r going to reduce piracy!it will only stop when u get at that level-i.e. rs.30!


----------



## paul_007 (Feb 13, 2006)

take a simple example of urself , whenever u do some good work , u expect a reward (whether in home frm parents or frm boss in office) ,similarly game developers also need rewards for their hard work.therefore we shouldnt buy pirated games


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Feb 15, 2006)

the high price tag leads to piracy. it can be taken by an example. many of us see movies on vcds which r just recorded on cameras. we cant see every movie in cinemas(will be on streets then). original prints used to come afer 6 months or so(till a year back. even now for some pics). although those prints available were just too bad but still there were viewed by many. now quite a lot of production houses release originals after a month. this has led to many people buying originals(atleat those cd shops r buying if not ppl). same is the case here. most of us will pay a little extra for the original stuff but not when cost is 10-15 times the pirated stuff. then economics prevail.


----------



## readermaniax (Feb 17, 2006)

> How your peace of mind will loose.Will police came to our home searching for pirated gmaes and arrest this will not happen in INDIA for atleast the next 5 years sure




Are you Serious or just joking.....People in police watch pirated movi themselves


----------



## godzi_85 (Feb 17, 2006)

we shouldnt buy pirated stuff cause now we can download em all  lol

seriously ya we shouldnt .. but the fact is that most software companies make software at prices that result in them being highly priced!!
so the cost of production itself is high..
maybe a few companies like EA and microsoft can reduce the cost cause when they do the volumes will increase and thus(hopefully their profits wil be covered)
ya true most games available here are cheaper then what is avaiable say in UK and US..
but the majority of the populace doesnt percieve software piracy as a crime.. i think that si what needs to be changed.. (i`m not saying that they need to do i t now. maybe after 10 years or so   )
the government should give a clear cut msg to software companies that they should price thier products according to the per capita income of the people(hioopefully this might reduce the prices!!)


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Feb 17, 2006)

godzi_85 said:
			
		

> we shouldnt buy pirated stuff cause now we can download em all  lol
> 
> seriously ya we shouldnt .. but the fact is that most software companies make software at prices that result in them being highly priced!!
> so the cost of production itself is high..
> ...




fully agree with you. unless companies keep the capacity of consumers in mind till then piracy will exist. it is very simple. we cant live without games( or softwares) and we cant buy them with such price tag. so only way is to reduce the price tag. well dont involve government it will lead to more corruption nothing else.


----------

